# Gps en celular ..



## Rey8 (Abr 16, 2008)

HOla...tengo una duda...es posible descactivar el gps del celular de la empresa donde trabajo..pq siempre pueden saber mi ubicacion lo cual me perjudica...bueno..desde ya gracias

abz !


----------



## El nombre (Abr 16, 2008)

Apagalo. Suelen llevar una batería que una vez retirarda... Activas el desvio de llamadas al tuyo y suele solucionar el problema.


----------

